# need help guys! is this gerd?



## kevel (Nov 4, 2011)

hey guys. i have not been officially diagnosed of having ibs but i have symptoms like bloating, gas, stomach discomforts and bowel movement issues. i usually wake up having bloated stomach. i never had heartburn, difficulty swallowing or chest pain. but these past 2 days ive been feeling a sensation of something stucked in my throat. i first felt it a few hours after dinner 2 days ago so i just slept in the hope it will clear out in the morning. but when a woe up the other day, it is still there. it is not painful but is quite irritating. so i looked it up and found out that it might be related to gerd. but i dont have all the symptoms relating to gerd exept for this feeling in my throat. i hope this disappears!


----------



## Jules989898 (Mar 31, 2012)

im not sure if its GERD it could be something else so i would go to the docs


----------

